# Optiarc AD-7170A burning problem



## Squall-Lionheart (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello. I'm using Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170A and I have a problem.
I can't write DVD's and can't format DVD+RW
It reads CD's/DVD's with no problem and burns CD's
I've try used "Nero 7.5"(my favorite); "Nero 9.3"; ImgBurn 2.2"; "CopytoDVD"; "FinalBurner 1.3"; "CloneCD 5"; "UltraISO 9"; "Roxio"
and I'm using "Sony DVD+R/RW, -R/RW; "Maxell" DVD+RW; "TX" DVD+RW
3 momths ago there wasn't any problems, I've some already burned SONY DVD+RW
Someone please help!


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Do you receive any errors when you try to burn a dvd or format an RW?


----------



## Squall-Lionheart (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes. Nero: Formatting disc failed, Invalid command, Could not perform start of Disc-at-once, Burning process failed;
ImgBurn: Failed to Erase Disc - Invalid Command Operation Code, Operation Failed!
CopytoDVD: Formatting media failed.
FinalBurner: Writing completed 00:01
CloneCD: Writing to Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170A failed!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You listed quite a few burning programs and CD-ROM related programs. Depending how many you still have installed, that could be part of the rpoblem. Many of those programs load drivers on boot and too many such drivers, even if the programs are not running, can cause conflicts. Uninstall the ones you don't need or use. Typically, a single burning program is all that is needed.

Of all the ones you listed, Roxio is the most likely to cause problems and the one that least works well when other burning software is installed. It is also one of the hardest to get rid of since it leaves drivers behind even when removed.

But Roxio is not the only offender and other burning programs can leave drivers behind that prevent future installed burners from running. These programs are expected to be pretty permanent, installed and left there.

If there is a new program that was added to the mix just before the problem began, try uninstalling that.

If you have any "live" CD's, like UBCD4Win, Ubuntu, or Knoppix, you could try booting with one of them and checking to see if you can burn a disk. If you can, then the drive is working all right and the problem is due to software. If you can't, then it is probably the drive's DVD burning laser and you need a new drive.


----------



## Squall-Lionheart (Jan 14, 2009)

I had only one program in my PC- Nero 7
I deleted Nero and try another one then another.
I still can burn DVD-RW with lowest speed.
I even fully deleted all files from my PC, formatted Local disc and installed new Windows. But with no changes.
What is ("live" CD's, like UBCD4Win, Ubuntu, or Knoppix)


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The live CD's are bootable CD's containing operating systems that run in memory when Windows is not running. They are free and downloadable. They can also be used to recover files and make repairs to the Windows installation. They have desktops and GUI's and burning programs.

If you have gone through a clean installation and the drive still won't burn, you could try reprogramming the EEPROM, but the drive may be dead. Have you flash-programmed it since you got it? What version is your current firmware? Nero Infotool can tell you if you don't know.


----------



## Squall-Lionheart (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll try it...


----------



## Squall-Lionheart (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe I need some upgrades for PC or other program? I deleted Nero fully and installed Roxio. I can format DVD+RW but can't burn. Error: There was a problem writing to the disc. I'll try to put this Device in other PC and... Maybe it's really dead.


----------



## Squall-Lionheart (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for help! I try all what you suggested. After all now I can't burn even DVD-RW. I couldn't burn DVD+RW was first sigh that my DVD burner is dying I think.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

They don't seem to last as long as they used to. A live CD or trying it in another machine will tell you if it is the drive itself.


----------

